# The Best Casing/ Housing for DVD Burner Lasers



## Comidt (Jul 8, 2007)

Ok
Well, I want to know what the best flashlight is that can be used to house the smaller brass housing from Aixiz. I also want to see what flashlight has the best driver circuit for these diodes.
Can you all post which flashlight you used and what you had to add to it to make it work/ work better with these diodes.
I want to know which I should buy to house my DVD diode...
Also, which ones have you been able to make a focusable laser?

Thanks
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 8, 2007)

ya know I completlely forgot that I havn't posted my walkthrough over here. Hokay comidt. Look for a post very soon called DVD RED DIY BURNING LASER. This is just one of many that I've done so far and plan to do more in the future.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, I've read your walkthrough quite a few times on LPF.
It's really good By the way:twothumbs
I was just wanting to get a whole lot of possible options before I decide on one.
JOnno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 8, 2007)

Ahhhh. Have you seeen my mini mag mod? and thanks for the cudoo's


----------



## Comidt (Jul 8, 2007)

I have seen it, but I can't find it now.
Please post the link for me.
Jonno


----------



## Comidt (Jul 9, 2007)

Uhm, I found two Dorcy's on the Dorcy website, not sure how much they cost, but could someon tell me what would be beter for powering Senkat's groupbuy diode?
http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414253 uses 1 AA Battery (must have step up stuff)
or
http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414255 uses 2 AA Batteries

Which one would be the most stable and reliable for running these diodes?
i like them because they are focusable...
Thanks
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 9, 2007)

I've tried finding both of those flashlights and have been unable. Dorcy does not sell directly to customers and it's kinda stupid. In order to find the flashlight your looking for you have to go to the retailers listed on thier site. I am unaware of how well either of those flashlights will work but I've been desperatly searching for the second one you listed to find out how well that one would work. I also like the fact it's focusable. The fact that it takes two AAA batteries leads me to believe it's got a good driver board in it so should work splendidly for a dvd laser. IF YOU CAN FIND IT!


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Kenom said:


> I've tried finding both of those flashlights and have been unable. Dorcy does not sell directly to customers and it's kinda stupid. In order to find the flashlight your looking for you have to go to the retailers listed on thier site. I am unaware of how well either of those flashlights will work but I've been desperatly searching for the second one you listed to find out how well that one would work. I also like the fact it's focusable. The fact that it takes two AAA batteries leads me to believe it's got a good driver board in it so should work splendidly for a dvd laser. IF YOU CAN FIND IT!



Try Sears.


----------



## Kenom (Jul 9, 2007)

I've tried sears, target, lowes, walmart. NO GO


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 9, 2007)

Kenom said:


> I've tried sears, target, lowes, walmart. NO GO



Sears does have it but if your local Sears doesn't, then you will need to order it.

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...cat=Flashlights+&+Lanterns&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## Comidt (Jul 10, 2007)

Gazoo said:


> Sears does have it but if your local Sears doesn't, then you will need to order it.
> 
> http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/prod...cat=Flashlights+&+Lanterns&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


 
Thanks for the link Gazoo.
So, if I find any double AA flashlights, they should work? Would this one work well?


----------



## Comidt (Jul 10, 2007)

OK, I am just about to pay for the diodes, should I order one of these Dorcy 2AA Flashlight's?
Is it better than the 1 AA?
Is it a better idea to buy a Dorcy or a 2 AA from Deal Extreme?
So, if i buy this, will it definitely work??
Thanks
Jonno


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 10, 2007)

Comidt said:


> OK, I am just about to pay for the diodes, should I order one of these Dorcy 2AA Flashlight's?
> Is it better than the 1 AA?
> Is it a better idea to buy a Dorcy or a 2 AA from Deal Extreme?
> So, if i buy this, will it definitely work??
> ...



Hi Comdit,
I don't think anyone has worked with the flashlight I posted the link to. So you might want to order something that is known to work. Kenom's walk through is perfect for a first time laser. I would try that first and go on from there. Once you get the feel of it you should be able to mount a laser module in just about anything, at least anything it will fit in.


----------



## Kenom (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm not for sure that the other one mentioned and linked to, will work. I've yet to tear into one and determine if it will work. Now if you wanna buy one and ship it to me to tear into, I will tell you if it will work or not, then ship it back to you. I'd love to get my hands on one of those to see. Not only will I tell you if it will work but I will add it to my walkthrough and have a video detailing exactly how to do it.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok, so what should I get??
Will I still be able to use the light for housing if it does work or not? (as in, would you ship it to me, or would it be a donation to the cause of lasers)
I might do that, I'm not so tight on finances at the moment.
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 11, 2007)

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccihaddlgmlfelicefecemldffidfko.0&pid=03493642000&cat=Electrical+Shop&subcat=Flashlights+%26+Lanterns&vertical=TOOL&ihtoken=1

I will tear into it to see if it's suitable for a laser mounting. If it is not I will put it back together and ship it on back to ya in working order. If it is suitable for mounting I will compensate you $19.99 + shipping if applicable (as in you had to order it from the sears site instead of going to your local store to buy it) for the one I am using. sound fair?

If it is suitable for using for a laser I will post an addition to my existing walkthrough with video's of exactly how to turn it into a laser pointer. which you can follow step by step and do it yourself. If it's not you still have a functional flashlight to keep around the house and can purchase the original mini dorcy to do your DIY laser burner


----------



## Comidt (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, I might do that.
See, what I want is a reliable flashlight that can focus the Aixiz module directly, like Corona's Elly, that's why i want a focussable flashlight. The Mini Dorcy isn't, right?


----------



## Kenom (Jul 11, 2007)

Actually the way I've got the Mini dorcy set up it is very easy to focus. I've got the lens assembly pokin out the top and it's just a matter of spinning the focus ring on the fly. I've never had a problem focusing the mini. Inherently it is the head of the assembly that is used for focusing the LED's in these things and once we remove the glass it takes away the ability to focus using the head of the flashlight. by mounting the Aixiz module right on the end of the flashlight barrel with the optics poking out a small bit you still have access to your lens assembly and it still is focusable. I've no idea how this particular flashlight works so it may still work. Especially if there is a lens on the end of that thing.

Corona's elly uses the spacers from the cd spindles to twist the focus ring when you twist the head. The theory is simple to reproduce if you can locate a rubber grommet of the proper size and place it inside the head of the flashlight. The one minor flaw in the design is you can only twist so far before you pop off the head of the flashlight!


----------



## Comidt (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, now the problem is that I bought the smaller brass housing the $4 one. It's pretty small, and on your tuotorial, you use the big one. How can I fix that?


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 11, 2007)

In order to get the power output I want from a diode, I have never found 2 batteries to be enough. It always takes three NIMH's and then I add a resistor and capacitor. So I don't know if the Dorcy 2AA would work. It is a neat looking host and maybe I will pick up one soon.

I wish we could find a decent adjustable driver for a reasonable price that would provide consistent current over the life of the battery. The one Meredith has is perfect but too costly.


----------



## Kenom (Jul 11, 2007)

shouldn't make a difference which module you buy. it just makes it a bit harder to hold it still. the smaller module doesn't have the plug at the bottom for using thermal epoxy on to hold it in place. then you just need to use those plastic rings like in the elly to hold it in place


----------



## Kenom (Jul 11, 2007)

have you already ordered it or is it still waiting to be shipped. Cause you can change your order with Aixiz.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 11, 2007)

It's already here.
So will the Mini Dorcy definitely work?
How will I secure the diode if i can't glue it in?
The Dorcy takes CR123's right?
How do you think the Dorcy 1 AA would work?
Thanks
Jonno


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 11, 2007)

Why not order one or two of the larger ones and be done with it. I am sure you will find a use for the smaller ones later on.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 11, 2007)

i don't understand what you mean...


----------



## Kenom (Jul 11, 2007)

the mini dorcy for sure works as seen in my walkthrough. I'm not sure how your going to mount it other than using the plastic rings from cd-r spindles
the dorcy mini does indeed take 1 cr123.

I won't even use the dorcy 1AA cause it doesn't have enough power to drive the diode.

and gazoo was saying just go ahead and order the larger Aixiz modules and not use the one you've got for this project. You will at some point find a use for the other module.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 12, 2007)

Kenom said:


> the mini dorcy for sure works as seen in my walkthrough. I'm not sure how your going to mount it other than using the plastic rings from cd-r spindles
> the dorcy mini does indeed take 1 cr123.
> 
> I won't even use the dorcy 1AA cause it doesn't have enough power to drive the diode.
> ...


 
OK, thanks Kenom now I understand.
On LPF I read that you and Senkat were working on making it focusable via the focus ring, or is that the focus ring of the module, not the light?
In other words, can you focus it while the laser is on and aiming at something while focusing.






This or That?
Thanks
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 12, 2007)

Hahaha, that. We were working on making it focusable by the ring (that) SenKat's original design called for it being mounted a lot lower then mine is. by havning the module up higher it makes it so I can put the nice plastic up top and make it aesthetically pleasing and still allow for focusing without having to reach your fingers in 2 inches down. 

Yes the laser can be focused with the laser ON. As a matter of fact it makes it much easier to focus with it on than off cause you have no idea how far you've focused it until you shine it on something and with it on you can do it quickly.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I hoped for.
I was just checking, cause you don't really want your fingers in the way of that...

So what I need to buuy extra is the bigger Aixiz module and a Dorcy Mini.
Kenom, if I sent you the money, could you buy one for me and ship it out via some cheap shipping? I can't get them here and I haven't seen them online anywhere. Just tell me the price including shipping and I could Paypal it to you...
Thanks
JOnno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 12, 2007)

where are you at?


----------



## Comidt (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm in Port Elizabeth, South Africa...
No Target all Walmart here I'm afraid...
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 13, 2007)

Comidt said:


> I'm in Port Elizabeth, South Africa...
> No Target all Walmart here I'm afraid...
> Jonno


 
Ok, here's the scoop. if you want me to purchase one and ship it to you I can and will. From target the costs is $19.99us I do not know what shipping would be but I will charge you the real amount for shipping no handling charge tacked on! One other option you have that you can choose is to purchase it online here. He does ship internationally. The one disadvantage being his cost for the flashlight is higher than I can get it for. So looking at the choices you have, I will work with you if you do decide to buy it from me and have it shipped to you!

One other thing. You can put your finger in the laser with it on and focus it no problem without your finger going  or even being burned or scorched or even stung. The focal point will never get that close!




just so I've got the picture I love it I'm going to add a beating a dead horse picture!


----------



## Comidt (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Kenom,
I went onto his website and got a shipping estimate: $87.67 Is he NUTS???????
Why on EARTH would someone pay sooooo much to ship it?
He could just put it in something like First Class or Something for $10.
Crazy!.
Kenom, sent a PM


----------



## Comidt (Jul 13, 2007)

*Batteries?*

OK, now I'm looking around for CR123 batteries.
Over in South Africa they cost over R70 ($10 each)
So, now I want to know if rechargeable ones work at all (for powering this laser). I saw these: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150139281418&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005
Are they any good?
If not, which ones would you recommend instead of these?
Thanks
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*

you do not want to use rechargables. they put out 4.6v when freshly recharged and you will fry the circuit. that is how I killed my first nerfaser! You can buy cr123's here for a $1 a peice


----------



## Comidt (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*



Kenom said:


> you do not want to use rechargables. they put out 4.6v when freshly recharged and you will fry the circuit. that is how I killed my first nerfaser! You can buy cr123's here for a $1 a peice


Oh, OK, I guess I will have to make a bulk order to supply me.
How long, about do these DVD lasrs last???
Thanks ALOT!
Jonno


----------



## Kenom (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*

if you don't overdrive the diode and make it with sufficient cooling then it will last a long time. Years potentially!


----------



## Comidt (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*

OK Thanks.
And how long do they run on a CR123 battery?
Thanks


----------



## Kenom (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*

I've never needed to change the battery yet!


----------



## Gazoo (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*



Kenom said:


> I've never needed to change the battery yet!



Hi Kenom,
Do you know how much voltage and or current is being supplied to the diode from the driver? I think I recall you saying you thought you were getting around 100mw out, so depending on the diode you are possibly supplying it with around 200ma. of current. I realize it depends on the diode and each diode has its own personality. 

I am thinking since the diodes we are receiving from the GB are more efficient than the typical diode we are accustomed to working with, it might be the perfect candidate for the Dorcy mini. Most diodes we work with have an input to output ratio of around 2:1, where as the diodes we are receiving from the GB are closer to 3:2. I know these are approximate ratios, but it has me looking more forward to the diodes.


----------



## Comidt (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*

Cool
that's a long time Thanks.


----------



## Kenom (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Batteries?*

ya know i've never taken the time to measure the current of this yet. I think I will. It's a good idea to find out anyway specially with this group buy of red's.


----------

